# is this a bluefish?



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

the fins are throwing me off.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

He looks kinda "Greenish Gray" to me. 

I don't know it may be the lighting.......


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like a young one, but yes is my vote!


----------



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

Bluefish, a little different coloring but that is definately a blue


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep! That's a Bluefish.........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir...looks like a blue 2 me 2!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

<UL><LI><DIV align=center>*<U>YES!!</U>*</DIV></LI>[/list]


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like shark bait to me


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

cool thanks guys. i thought it was but the fins didn't look quite right to me. he was a greenish greyish blueish color lol. i had never caught one, but i took my brother fishing last night and he caught it. he was so happy, he said it was the biggest fish he had ever caught. it was about 4 pounds. put up a good fight.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (9/29/2009)*cool thanks guys. i thought it was but the fins didn't look quite right to me. he was a greenish greyish blueish color lol. i had never caught one, but i took my brother fishing last night and he caught it. he was so happy, he said it was the biggest fish he had ever caught. it was about 4 pounds. put up a good fight.




hopefully one day he'll get to catch one off a top-water plug .



nice blue !


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are blues good to eat? I talked to a guy that does work for us today, and he said he cought 2 out in navarre today... He said he was going to eat them..


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

i think theyre pretty good.i soaked it in milk for an hour then seasoned it with some lemon pepper seasoning, black pepper, and natures seasoning blend. wrapped it in foil and cooked it in the oven at 350 for 30 min. cooked some wild rice and it turned out pretty darn good. get as much blood out as possible, i also left the skin on when i cooked it.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, that is a bluefish, pomatomus saltatrix. Close relatives to jacks; it's closest relative is the hard tailed jack. They are not bad to eat at all, but like many hard driving fish, you have to ice them down and make sure the flesh or rather oils in the flesh do not oxidize. Up north, this is about all I caught sometimes. Like hard tails, they make great bait too, for kings and tuna. Oh, well, like I have caught huge kings and tuna with them. I remember a series of photos where a huge bluefin tuna chased a ten pound bluefish, caught it, but then thebluefish managed to escape. Great photos.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

cut _<U>*ALL*</U>_ of the dark meat off of it and fry in very hot oil. Do not overcook. very good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (9/29/2009)*He looks kinda "Greenish Gray" to me.
> 
> I don't know it may be the lighting.......


----------

